# NFPA 13 2010, concealed spaces



## BSSTG (Jun 11, 2014)

Greetings,

I have sprinkle plans for a type IIIB strip center. All low hazard I figure. In reading 8.15 of NFPA 13 I see that some concealed spaces are not required to have sprinklers. My plans show pendants for the lease spaces with suspended ceilings and uprights where there are no suspended ceilings. It seems we can do without the sprinklers above the suspended ceilings in reading this section of the standard (8.15.2.1 and 8.15.2.2).

Is this correct?

thanksabunch as always

BSSTG


----------



## cda (Jun 11, 2014)

take it non combustible construction?? if so the answer is normally yes.

""""uprights where there are no suspended ceilings""""  watch out for obstructions below the heads as in so called "clouds"

who does your sprinkler review??


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 11, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> take it non combustible construction?? if so the answer is normally yes.""""uprights where there are no suspended ceilings""""  watch out for obstructions below the heads as in so called "clouds"
> 
> who does your sprinkler review??


Yes, all noncombustible storage. Plans are stamped and so forth with the Tx required creds. Usually send these out for review but I have some time on my hands. Talked with the state fire marshall and he helped me with another question I had.

thanks

BS


----------



## cda (Jun 11, 2014)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Yes, all noncombustible storage. Plans are stamped and so forth with the Tx required creds. Usually send these out for review but I have some time on my hands. Talked with the state fire marshall and he helped me with another question I had.thanks
> 
> BS


Sorry skipped a few words in your op

Sounds like you are good to go


----------



## steveray (Jun 11, 2014)

Noncombustible storage? Or non-combustible construction? It would need to be both I believe....If the roof is wood you would have to sprinkler above dropped ceilings.....

On rereading....You can have combustible storage items, in protected areas, not in unprotected spaces...


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 11, 2014)

> Is this correct?


Yes, the proposed design (sprinkler layout scheme) is in compliance provided the area above the suspended ceiling is and remains non-combustible.  This opinion does not include verification of supply, hydraulic calculations, obstruction criteria, spacing and piping etc.


----------

